# Snapper Trip Sat. 6/23



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

We have room for 2-3 fishermen this saturday. Plan to leave SSM around 6am, hit the spot which is about 35 miles out, limit on snapper then troll and look for ling. I know it's short notice, but live in the Nw part of houston and would like to meet asap. Gear preferred but do have gear if needed. PM with your name and cell if interested.


----------



## Jimbo100 (Oct 8, 2006)

Where is SSM?


----------



## islandboi409aTm (Dec 11, 2009)

Have some gear, and will split cost of trip. Pm sent


----------



## frankt667 (Dec 7, 2009)

Jimbo100 said:


> Where is SSM?


My guess is Surfside Marina


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone trip is full


----------

